# Scrambler is cutting out



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a 99 Scrambler 400cc (hers) she dose not have this problem *just me* and i don't dare tell her ether. If I did shell imagine up more things wrong. Anyway *when IM riding it hard* (unlike her putting around) it'll start cutting out on me (it will still idle fine when im having the problem). Could the coil , or resister be getting hot or something? buy the time I start looking at things it running fine again I usually stat messing with the wiring on the left side of the handlebar's where the retard button is for reverse. F-ing with this dose not work all the time in fact iv ran it without those wires plugged in and have messed with them at speed! and it didn't seem to help. any ideas?:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

maybe jetting is off a little? or sparkplug wire/boot is going bad & loosing spark?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't think so. If it was a spark problem it would not idle and then on a snap of a finger run good again (at least you would think), as far as jetting I doubt that. It runs really good at all speeds, well up until I have this intermittent problem.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I have seem something like this thought it was a bayou.
Turns out the battery was bad. New battery ran absolutely fine.
Same kinda symptoms.. put around was ok. Revved it up would die.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

i had a 500 scrambler that the override switch would stick on randomly. when it stuck it would act like it was in reverse without the button pushed, if that makes sense. never did figure out the problem. just stopped doing it. hope that helps ya some.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah its done that in the past when that happens I push the button. This seems different not like its retarding the timing but more like loss of fuel or spark but it will idle. I have pushed the button when its doing it and it dint help.


----------

